# era cattiva, tanto cattiva che è rimasta zitella per quanto era cattiva.



## zipp404

Con el propósito de comprender mejor su significado, me pregunto ¿cómo traducir en español la expresión «per quanto era cattiva» en la frase «*Sarebbe stata pure gentile con me, ma aveva paura della sorella grande che era cattiva, tanto cattiva che è rimasta zitella* per quanto era cattiva.»?

Allo scopo di capirne il significato, mi chiedo come tradurre in spagnolo l’espressione «per quanto era cattiva» nella frase sottostante evidenziata in neretto e rosso «*Sarebbe stata pure gentile con me, ma aveva paura della sorella grande che era cattiva*, *tanto cattiva che è rimasta zitella* per quanto era cattiva.»?

*Contesto*

Una ragazza senzatetto decide di andare a vivere nel casello di un capostazione dove vivono anche le figlie di lui.

NOTA:  La autrice femminista del romanzo è Dacia Maraini ma chi parla nel romanzo e narra la sua biografia è Teresa, una deriletta che da raggazina si vide costretta ad abbandonare prima l'elementare e poco dopo la famiglia e non è vissuta altrove se non ad Anzio e Nettuno, e parla romanesco.

-----​
«Sono andata a vivere […] nella casa dove vivevano il padre capostazione [e sue figlie].  [Le due sorelle] Dicevano che non sapevo fare niente perché non eseguivo gli ordini. Quella grande era una acidona, cattiva, pettegola. Quella piccola era più buona. La piccola faceva tutto quello che le diceva la grande. Era sotto di quella. [La piccola] *Sarebbe stata pure gentile con me, ma aveva paura della sorella grande che era cattiva, tanto cattiva che è rimasta zitella *per quanto era cattiva.»


Ecco il mio tentativo di traduzione non tanto per la traduzione del passo di per sé quanto per riuscire a comprendere il significato dell’espressione «*per quanto era cattiva*» in questo particolare contesto:

«Fui a vivir a la casa donde vivían el jefe de la estación [con sus dos hijas].  [Las dos hermanas] Decían que yo no sabía hacer nada porque no cumplía con las órdenes.  La mayor era agria, antipatiquísima, mala, chismosa. La menor era más buena.  La menor hacía todo lo que le decía la mayor. Estaba bajo ella. [La menor] *Habría sido amable conmigo, pero le tenía miedo a la hermana mayor que era mala, tan mala que se quedó solterona *por lo mala que era.»


L’ho tradotto correttamente o sbaglio?
L’espressione «per quanto era cattiva», in questo particolare contesto, voi come la parafrasereste?

NOTA:  Per chi non conosce la costruzione spagnola* lo + adjetivo+ que*, vedi QUI e anche QUI sotto *LO ENFÁTICO: EXCLAMATIVO / PONDERATIVO*


----------



## Agró

*Incluso *habría sido amable conmigo, pero le tenía miedo a la hermana mayor che *que *era mala, tan mala che *que *se quedó solterona por lo mala que era.

*por lo mala que era* o también *de lo mala que era*.


----------



## zipp404

[


Agró said:


> *Incluso *habría sido amable conmigo, pero le tenía miedo a la hermana mayor che *que *era mala, tan mala che *que *se quedó solterona por lo mala que era.
> *por lo mala que era* o también *de lo mala que era*.



Te lo agradezco pero no has hecho nada más sino corregir una falta de ortografía y parafrasear la expressión en español, o mejor dicho, cambiar el '*por*' por '*de*' de la expresión en español, lo que no me dice absolutamente nada.

La pregunta esencial es:

¿Es « *por lo mala que era*» la traducción correcta de la expression en italiano « per quanto era cattiva.»?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.



Agró said:


> *por lo mala que era* o también *de lo mala que era*.




Literalmente sería "por muy mala que era", pero desconozco si esto se usaría en español.

Tranquilicémonos un poco, que estamos aquí todos para ayudarnos y corregirnos mutuamente. Venga, nada de mal rollo.


----------



## Agró

Perdona. Si he mantenido tu traducción tal como está es porque la doy por buena.


----------



## zipp404

Agró said:


> Perdona. Si he mantenido tu traducción tal como está es porque la doy por buena.



_*Gracias*_  Agró

No hay absolutamente nada que perdonar.  Lo que he dicho es que la corrección ortográfica y la paráfrasis, que agradezco, non son relevantes a la pregunta principal.  No existe absolutamente ninguna actitud u otra cosa en ello sino simplemente lo que la frase expresa.



TheCrociato91 said:


> Literalmente sería "por muy mala que era", pero desconozco si esto se usaría en español.



_*Gracias *_ TheCrociato91

"Por muy mala que era", no creo que sea correcto.  Mejor sería añadir el articolo *lo* ante el adjectivo *mala*, igual como en la expresión «*por lo mala que era*» pero con el raforzativo *muy *ante el adjetivo *mala*:  Por *lo muy mala que* era.  Es la misma construcción, la única diferencia está en la ausencia del raforzativo *muy *en una, y la presencia de *muy *en la otra*.*


----------



## Mister Draken

Tal vez el «quanto» aquí (habría que ver en otros contextos) pueda traducirse  por «todo»: _por todo lo mala que era_.


----------



## zipp404

Mister Draken said:


> Tal vez el «quanto» aquí (habría que ver en otros contextos) pueda traducirse  por «todo»: _por todo lo mala que era_.



_*Grazie.*_.

La locuzione «per quanto era cattiva» [nella frase  «Sarebbe stata pure gentile con me, ma aveva paura della sorella grande che era cattiva, *tanto cattiva che è rimasta zitella *per quanto era cattiva.»] io la intendo nel modo seguente:

quel *quanto*  è un pronome relativo che esprime il concetto di *quantità *o *grandezza* nel senso figurato di *misura grande* / *quantità grande*.

Quindi l’espressione *quanto cattiva* significa *cattiva in grande misura*

Quest’idea di *cattiva in grande misura* viene resa in spagnolo dalla costruzione articolo rafforzativo *lo* *+* il rafforzativo *muy*  (il concetto di una grande quantità, che è implicito o espresso in “quanto” è reso in spagnolo dal forzativo "*muy*" che significa "*molto*") *+* l’aggettivo spagnolo alla forma femminile *mala.  *In breve: * LO + MUY + MALA*

Quindi in spagnolo la locuzione *per quanto era cattiva*, in questo particolare contesto, viene resa in spagnolo nel seguente modo:

... era mala,* tan mala que se quedó solterona *| *por **lo muy mala* *que | **era*.»


----------



## symposium

zipp404 said:


> *tan mala que se quedó solterona **por **lo muy mala* *que **era*



quanto=cantidad : por ser mala en esa cantidad=por lo muy mala que era.


----------



## Mister Draken

zipp404 said:


> _*Grazie.*_.
> 
> La locuzione «per quanto era cattiva» [nella frase  «Sarebbe stata pure gentile con me, ma aveva paura della sorella grande che era cattiva, *tanto cattiva che è rimasta zitella *per quanto era cattiva.»] io la intendo nel modo seguente:
> 
> quel *quanto*  è un pronome relativo che esprime il concetto di *quantità *o *grandezza* nel senso figurato di *misura grande* / *quantità grande*.
> 
> Quindi l’espressione *quanto cattiva* significa *cattiva in grande misura*
> 
> Quest’idea di *cattiva in grande misura* viene resa in spagnolo dalla costruzione articolo rafforzativo *lo* *+* il rafforzativo *muy*  (il concetto di una grande quantità, che è implicito o espresso in “quanto” è reso in spagnolo dal forzativo "*muy*" che significa "*molto*") *+* l’aggettivo spagnolo alla forma femminile *mala.  *In breve: * LO + MUY + MALA*
> 
> Quindi in spagnolo la locuzione *per quanto era cattiva*, in questo particolare contesto, viene resa in spagnolo nel seguente modo:
> 
> ... era mala,* tan mala que se quedó solterona *| *por **lo muy mala* *que | **era*.»



«Todo» también expresa cantidad o medida grande. De hecho, el todo de algo es la mayor cantidad o medida de algo. Y equivale a «muy».

Abundan ejemplos del uso "todo lo + adjetivo". "Perdóname por todo lo malo que soy".


----------



## zipp404

Mister Draken said:


> «Todo» también expresa cantidad o medida grande. De hecho, el todo de algo es la mayor cantidad o medida de algo. Y equivale a «muy».
> 
> Abundan ejemplos del uso "todo lo + adjetivo". "Perdóname por todo lo malo que soy".




Mister Draken, tienes absolutamente razón.

era cattiva, tanto cattiva che è rimasta zitella* per quanto era cattiva* = *era mala*, *tan mala que se quedó solterona por todo lo mala* *que era*

En la costrucción *TODO + LO + ADJETIVO, TODO *tiene la función de un *intensificador *que lleva en sí el sentido de completud.

La costrucción *TODO + LO + ADJETIVO* y es una paráfrasis *aún más fuerte* que  la costrucción *LO + MUY + ADJETIVO *porque la segunda *refuerza *el significado del adjetivo, mientras que la primera refuerza el adjetivo *aún mucho más *con el sentido de completud que *todo *ya lleva en sí.

*Ejemplo*:

Perdóname *por lo MUY malo que *fui* 
Perdóname por TODO lo malo que fu


QUANTO *en función de adjetivo significa *tutto + aggettivo + che* *=* *todo + sustantivo + que* y *Quanto*, en función* de *pronombre relativo, significa *tutto quello che = todo lo que*

Ejemplos:

*1*. En función de *adjetivo*:


Ti aspetterò *per quanto tempo* vorrai = te esperaré *por todo el tiempo* que quieras

*2*. En función de *pronombre relativo*:


Risponderò a *quanti *vorranno interrogarmi = Responderé a *todos* los que quieran interrogarme
Prendine *quanti *vuoi = Toma *todos* *los que* quieras

*3*. Intensificado por *tutto*:

Si è bagnato *tutto* *quanto* = *se mojó* *todo *= o aún más fuerte:* se mojó* *todo todo* o *se mojó* *todito *o* todito todito** se mojó *


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Por lo mala que era quedó solterona.


----------



## Mister Draken

pepitoHorizonte said:


> Por lo mala que era quedó solterona.



¿Y cómo sería tu frase entera, pepito? Porque en italiano la última cláusula (la que está en cuestión) es reforzadora (refuerza en la repetición).


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Y cómo sería tu frase entera, pepito? Porque en italiano la última cláusula (la que está en cuestión) es reforzadora (refuerza en la repetición).


Pruebo
"Era tan mala, tan recontra mala que quedó solterona de puro mala que era"
(Me parece escuchar a Cantinflas).


----------



## zipp404

pepitoHorizonte said:


> Pruebo
> "Era tan mala, tan recontra mala que quedó solterona de puro mala que era"
> (Me parece escuchar a Cantinflas).



Si, es una paráfrasis, pero no es una paráfrasis correcta que ilustre el significado y la estructura de la frase original.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

zipp404 said:


> Si, es una paráfrasis, pero no es una paráfrasis correcta que ilustre el significado y la estructura de la frase original.


Me rindo. No  sé argumentar sobre un tema vacío.


----------



## Tizona

Yo voto por "de lo mala que era". Lo de "por lo mala que era" me suena fatal y creo que hasta tiene un significado diferente.


----------



## Mister Draken

Tizona said:


> Yo voto por "de lo mala que era". Lo de "por lo mala que era" me suena fatal y creo que hasta tiene un significado diferente.



Interesante punto de vista. ¿Cuál sería, pues, ese significado diferente que crees que tendría? Si te entiendo bien, te parece que existe una diferencia entre "de" y "por".


----------



## Tizona

Mister Draken said:


> Interesante punto de vista. ¿Cuál sería, pues, ese significado diferente que crees que tendría? Si te entiendo bien, te parece que existe una diferencia entre "de" y "por".


"De lo mal que" es una especie de superlativo: he vomitado de lo mal que olía = olía increíblemente mal.
He vomitado por lo mal que olía: yo nunca jamás diría esto pero entendería que olía mal y esa es la causa por la que has vomitado. Para mí no tiene el sentido enfático que tiene "de lo...".

PS: cuanto más lo pienso más cuenta me doy de que yo uso bastante esta expresión "de lo" y que aquí es muy común para expresar algo de manera enfática (se ha desmayado del calor que hacía, me lo he comido todo de lo rico que estaba, se han caído seis personas de lo resbaladizo que estaba, hemos suspendido todos el examen de lo difícil que era...)


----------

